# By way of ...



## tel (Feb 8, 2008)

... introduction.

G'day all, my stage name is Tel and I've been around the traps for a while. Started modeling in 1979 when I got hold of a Myford ML7. Done a dozen or so stationary steam engines isince then. plus two locomotives (a 5" and a 3.5") plus rolling stock, tooling and a bunch of stuff too long to list here. First engine (like a lot of others) was the Stuart 10V - still running as sweet today as she did way back then. The second engine I built, and the subject of today's pic was a fabricated horizontal, 7/8" bore and 2" stroke, loosely (very) based on the Stuart Victoria. I'll go back through my pics over the next few weeks and try to post a selection of them here - bear with me, I'm gettin' old and forgetful.


----------



## tel (Feb 8, 2008)

Still some way to go with this one - my fabricated version of the Stuart twin.


----------



## gilessim (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice looking work there Tel!, keep the pix coming!....Giles


----------



## tel (Feb 8, 2008)

Last one for tonight - the flyball governor on my rocking valve engine - the bevel gears are just over 3/8" diameter and were cut on the Myford


----------



## tel (Feb 8, 2008)

Aw heck, one more ;D The rocking valve engine


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 8, 2008)

Those are mighty nice!

Eric


----------



## SignalFailure (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Tel, welcome to HMEM!

Stop muckin' about on the 'net and get on with Edwin 

SignalFailure aka Paul


----------



## tel (Feb 8, 2008)

I would mate, only I'd probably get murdered by them lazy buggers that are fast asleep in their beds directly above the workshop


----------



## tel (Feb 8, 2008)

Single acting, two cylinder engine built from a photo.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Feb 8, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> Single acting, two cylinder engine built from a photo.



very nice.

Im glad you found the place, I have not see you at http://bbssystem.com/ in a long time.


----------



## tel (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Mike - no it's been quite a while - think I lost my link during a computer rebuild - now you've posted it I'll have to go look in


----------



## Steam4ian (Feb 9, 2008)

G'day Tel.
Just when you thought you had found a site safe from me! ;D

Ian


----------



## tel (Feb 9, 2008)

Yo mate - nah, any twin of mine ...... ;D


----------



## SignalFailure (Feb 9, 2008)

Aaarghh steam4ian's here as well ;D

G'day mate.

SignalFailure aka Paul


----------



## Steam4ian (Feb 9, 2008)

G'day Paul,

This seems a good site.  I must find out why you have called yourself "Signalfailure"? ???

If I join any more sites I'll never get to the workshop. :'(

Regards,
Ian


----------



## SignalFailure (Feb 9, 2008)

Steam4ian  said:
			
		

> If I join any more sites I'll never get to the workshop. :'(



I know that feeling!

Signal failure? It's a play on words; "signal failure" as in the railway signals and signal as an adjective meaning exceptional or distinctive or somesuch - like most stuff I make!

http://www.chambersharrap.co.uk/chambers/features/chref/chref.py/main?query=signal


----------



## tel (Feb 10, 2008)

Bearing and crank detail - vertical victorian


----------

